# طلب مساعده فى مجال الndt



## eng romeo (14 مايو 2010)

من فضلكم ارجو المساعده فى معرفه الاماكن التى يمكن من خلالها شراء او تأجير كل من
1. اجهزه Ultrasonic
2. عبوات PT
3. عبوات MT و MT Yoke
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## غريبه الناس (14 مايو 2010)

ممكن تلاقي حضرتك في شركه في مصر الجديده والمعادي فيها كتير متخصصه في تأ جير المعدات دي اليو تي اغلب الاجهزه القديمه اليو اس كيه وعبوات البي تي و الام تي شركه مجنا فلاكس وخلافه واليوك البرمننانت
http://www.drkhallaf.com/


----------



## غريبه الناس (14 مايو 2010)

وربنا يوفقك ممكن لو تقدر تشارك في طلبي الموضوع
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t197457.html


----------



## eng romeo (14 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا اخى وربنا يوفقك وجزاك الله خير على هذا المجهود


----------



## moneebhamid (15 مايو 2010)

which country ?


----------



## eng romeo (15 مايو 2010)

ياريت توضح حضرتك ايه معنى سؤالك باى بلد؟


----------



## moneebhamid (16 مايو 2010)

انتا موجود وين ؟ الخليج ؟


----------



## moneebhamid (16 مايو 2010)

*ممكن تلقا هنا
*

*ASNT Corporate Partners*


http://www.asnt.org/links/corppartners.htm


----------



## eng romeo (16 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير على المساعده. انا من مصر وابحث عن شركات فى مصر تعمل فى هذا الموضوع لتقديم عرض سعر لهذه المنتجات وسهوله الشراء


----------



## moneebhamid (17 مايو 2010)

Comibassal (Alexandria, EGYPT)

http://www.etcma.com/

http://www.iogsc.com/

http://qualitycontrol-egypt.com/

SGS EGYPT
http://www.sgs.com/


----------



## eng romeo (18 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير يا اخى على مجهودك الرائع معى


----------



## سميرحسن (18 مايو 2010)

نتمنى أن تكون قد وجدت الأجهزة أخي العزيز


----------



## eng romeo (19 مايو 2010)

شكرا لكم يا اخوتى على حسن تعاونكم معى وجزاكم الله كل خير
لقد ارسلت الى بعض الشركات فى تقديم عرض اسعار بهذه المنتجات وانتظر الرد
نسالكم الدعاء بالتوفيق وارجو المزيد من المساعده فى معرفه شركات اخرى للتعامل معها.


----------

